# Photo Books (Wedding Album)



## JLEphoto (Oct 30, 2010)

I am just curious who you use to produce wedding albums for your clients. There are several to choose from but they all seem to have +/- (no I don't mean exposure compensation)....

I would like to go with a company that has "do it yourself" design software but I also want the prints to be really good. Bayphoto.com offers great looking books but at insane prices. Suggestions


----------



## Jesllo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm interested in this too.  I've done some albums for my seniors and didn't love them...but they were the lowest end product that mpixpro had to offer, so I'm sure if I spent more I could get more, but they were gifts and I had no experience with these so I didn't want to put out a ton of money on these.

I want to offer them to my clients, but I need to feel confident in the product and be able to price it so that they will buy it.


----------



## Tbini87 (Oct 31, 2010)

i have been wondering this question as well. my wife and i have made a few different books from trips we have taken and just used shutterfly or cosco i think. they are decent quality and definitely do the job for personal use (without breaking the bank, i think they run $30ish for 40 pages or so). i was wondering if these are just an absolute no-no for wedding work. i am guessing the quality is just not good enough, but don't personally know of better alternatives at a decent price.


----------



## chmille (Oct 31, 2010)

most pro labs give you the options of designs by them or designing their own.  I know you can design in like photoshop, or they have templates/programs through the lab to be able to design them on your own too.


----------



## DC-Photog (Nov 1, 2010)

Renaissance through Albums Inc. You can also order directly through the Renaissance web site. They have magazine layouts and traditional matted albums.

The company has been around for a while, and they keep up with current styles. I like them because they have albums with real photo paper mounted edge-to-edge on hard board. They also have a very good reputation.

I used the magazine album from Graphi Studio for a while, and they don't mount on board. It's thick paper, which ended up warping over time - and one of their albums fell apart. I had a couple of unhappy clients, and I had to replace them with Renaissance books.

@Tbini87: You're right. Those $30 books are definitely not what brides buy from photographers. I pay $250 for the most inexpensive book we sell. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/tbini87.html


----------



## Moonb007 (Nov 3, 2010)

I really like Blurb.  The produce great quality books, are affordable for the quality, and you can set up a store for the client to buy directly or sell via Amazon. I pesonally am not a wedding photographer, I use them for other things...but I have friends who do use them for weddings too.


----------



## davisphotos (Nov 3, 2010)

They are extremely expensive, and you need to design your album in inDesign or photoshop, but I love Forbeyon. To be blunt, I don't think much of 'pro's' that use consumer level companies for their albums (i.e. blurb, mypublisher, shutterfly, etc.) If your album isn't any better than what your client could order on their own with half an hour of work, what's the point?


----------



## GloriousMemory (Feb 28, 2011)

Wedding album templates don't need to cost that much.

We offer professional wedding albums at a much lower price and ultra-high quality at Glorious Memory.

Here are a few examples of our wedding album templates:












We want to make upsale products and uniquely designed templates for photographers at a very affordable price.  We have many happy customers.

Check us out!  We also have many graduation announcement card templates, greeting card templates and baby birth announcement card templates, 3X3 accordion albums and 10X10 albums all at very affordable prices.

Here are a few examples:














Have a great day!


----------

